

Thanks to the ZenBook, I'm no longer recommending MacBooks - thomholwerda
http://www.osnews.com/story/25746/Thanks_to_the_ZenBook_I_m_no_longer_recommending_MacBooks

======
danieldk
Which is not surprising, since the guy has been on an anti-Apple crusade for
years now. As usual, there is not much substance to his rants.

I would rather like to see a _real review_ that takes both laptops apart,
compares the quality of components, benchmarks both laptops properly, etc.

Without a proper comparison this is not more newsworthy than a comment...

------
latch
He historically recommended macbooks because OSX was better. Having non-power
users switch OS just doesn't seem like a very friendly recommendation to me.
Maybe OSX is better, but it just isn't that better (FTFF).

My reason for preferring a macbook has always been about the hardware. Much
better trackpads (only a few of the newest utlrabooks seem to have have
finally gotten it right..in 2012), higher quality build, and I love the
command-key (granted, this is largely due to OSX and how consistently it's
used).

They simply make it more efficient to use a small form factor.

~~~
steverb
The MacBooks are stellar Windows laptops. Apple's Windows drivers are quite
good. I do curse the placement of the control key on a daily basis, but it's a
price I'm willing to pay.

------
theITGuy
"When Windows 7 was released, one major advantage of Apple laptops - a better
operating system - vanished."

Seriously?

~~~
steverb
Seriously.

Windows 7 is as good as OSX. Not the same, and it has its own weaknesses and
foibles, meaning that it might not be as good an operating system for you, but
for most users they're interchangeable quality wise.

------
penetrarthur
First rule of "hackers" - you do not recommend macbooks.

